# Aux iPod confusion



## DustinMKV (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's the deal. I posted a couple weeks ago about an aux jack in a 06 gti. Turns out the 06 gtis do not come with an aux jack in the glove compartment. Instead, they have a light... Lame! So I call my dealership and see if I can get an aux jack installed. They order the part, I go down there after told the part comes in. Turns out they get two parts. One is the aux jack that will replace the light in my glove compartment and one is an aux jack that runs from the back of my stock stereo with a make end connector into my iPod. I choose the back of stereo connection and they ran it through the ashtray to connect with my aux mp3 device. I was excited to have this addition to my car. I get in my car and plug it into my iPod. Oh **** I didnt think how I was going to access the iPod through my stereo. After a few minutes of fiddeling I see that if I select the satelite radio button I can get the iPod music to play through my speakers. I dont have an aux option button on the stock stereo. So the next day driving around and I realize that the music is mainly only coming out of the right speakers. Music is coming our of all speakers yet the drums for instance only are heard out of the right speakers. This is not right. It doesn't sound how it should. So basically what my questions is, do you think it is a connection problem in the back of the stereo? Is it the fact that I'm using the satelite radio feature to hear the iPod? Or is it because Im just dumb? Ive explained the entire situation hopefully I can get some help be because I really want to have access to my iPod in my car abdgave it Sound good. Thanks!!!!


----------



## DustinMKV (Jan 28, 2008)

quick comment about my post. I was 8 beers deep and typed it on my iphone. Many spelling errors. Please get back with me with any information that you can supply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (DustinMKV)*

did you assemble the harness, or did the dealer do it? it sounds like there may be a wire reversed


----------



## DustinMKV (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thTs what I was thinking. The dealership did everything. I guess I just go back up there. It should work in theory I guess though I have to use the satelite radio button to hear it.


----------

